# Jerry Cans, where to buy?



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Prepping for the hurricane potentially coming. Gas cans , these new epa type just suck.
So, looking at real jerry cans as a better option. And suggestions as to where to buy and bramds?


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

I’ve been in the process of replacing crap Midwest metal cans with NATO cans. I have bought 3 or 4 of the Wavian for NATO. Price goes up and down but they aren’t cheap. 55-70$ each. From Amazon. They use the metal spout that is removable They are nice cans. The red metal ones that I bought that are made by Midwest - I think aren’t bad but the spouts and caps leaked constantly. They are fine if you don’t need to put them in a truck and move them around. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> Prepping for the hurricane potentially coming. Gas cans , these new epa type just suck.
> So, looking at real jerry cans as a better option. And suggestions as to where to buy and bramds?


I like used surplus USGI ones if you can find them.

My next choice is the newer NATO ones. There is a few vendors for those online.

I also save 5-gal refined kerosene cans that I use for a backup kerosene heater and oil lamps. Not a nice spout but metal and seals well. Might be able to get similar ones from autobody shops that go through a lot of thinners. Cheap is good, and would get you some capacity for the strom.

How close are you to the coast?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> Prepping for the hurricane potentially coming. Gas cans , these new epa type just suck.
> So, looking at real jerry cans as a better option. And suggestions as to where to buy and bramds?


https://wavianusa.com/wavian-steel-jerry-cans
Steve,
I bought 2 Wavian NATO Jerry Fuel Cans in Yellow for diesel. Pricey compared to the cheapo plastic cans with the shitty spouts that soak the shit out of me when I fill up my tractor...but worth it to not smell like diesel fuel when I'm bush hawging...
Good luck with the storm coming.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Lexington Container Company....I have a dozen of theirs and its the standard military metal cans made for NATO (Wavian!)..not the cheap ones halfway welded. Lexington Container Company Shop our Container Store for the Worlds Best Containers. Kentucky's largest retail industrial container store.

May be a tad late for you to order now though?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Amazon is an option.

https://www.amazon.com/Tenozek-Stardard-Upgraded-Thicken-Version/dp/B0797RR8XN/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1536449844&sr=8-6&keywords=jerry+can


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Keep an eye out at yard sales for the older style gas cans. It is hit and miss but you can find them relatively cheap.

Auctions are another source for finding the old style gas cans.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Coleman’s Military Surplus. They have good quality German military cans for $49 each. Sometimes on sale for $39. But you can’t put a spout on them. I siphon fuel from these cans.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

wouldn't even go with the jerry can style - safety can is all around better for transportation & home storage >>>>>https://www.justrite.com/safety-cans-and-containers/type-i-safety-cans.html


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Wow, thanks for all the insight.
I always thought the jerry cans were a solid easy to transport type. ANd I thought they accepted the spout like the ones the military uses.
Learned allot real quick..


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> wouldn't even go with the jerry can style - safety can is all around better for transportation & home storage >>>>>https://www.justrite.com/safety-cans-and-containers/type-i-safety-cans.html


Yup. I've got a bunch of these although mine are Eagle brand. You can't stack them but they excel in every other aspect of storage and transport. I mean not a single drop spilled and very user friendly to dispense the fuel.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I get my Jerry cans from the Military surplus shop. I pay about $45.00 I think. Good quality and the pour spouts make for easy storage and pours. I currently have 5


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am going to start buying these, probably Wavian or from Colemans over time. I have 30 gallons of spare fuel, 20 is in a car, which has stabil in it and its easy to extract from it.
But, after going to the grocery store, as Sundays are my usual daya, I realized people are going to suffer if another Hugo hits here. Not ready for anything as it was real obvious.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

If you're not set on metal cans, I use these and have had pretty good luck with them. https://www.amazon.com/VP-Gallon-Square-Racing-Utility/dp/B00AVA3BBE/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1536508620&sr=8-14&keywords=5+gal+utility+jug
The ones in my link don't come with hoses, but if you do a search for "5 gallon utility jugs" there are lots of options out there for colors and fill hoses. I have a mix of metal cans, regular gas cans, utility jugs and whatever else I can find at the right price. If you go the route of the 5 gal metal kerosene cans or lacquer thinner cans, pay attention to the fill spout, they will get pin holes in them. I don't pull them back and forth as they will develop holes faster. I have some fuel stored that way but am moving away from those cans and tossing them as they're being emptied.


----------

